# I think I have a new idea for a room.



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a colorized electron micrograph image of squid suckers (they're each about the width of a human hair) but they're a little bit creepy. I think I need a whole room full of giant moving ones.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, it's just weird that those are real.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! The colors she chose to colorize it was awesome, too.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, at first I thought it was something somebody had made. I don't think I want squids anywhere near me now.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are freakishly awesome.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like those ...
look easy to make too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The idea that a fairly small animal has millions of these little monsters sprouting off of it is a very freaky and disturbing concept. Paint job or no.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! Thankx for the nightmare! real? are they? Oh my GOSH!
that is NOT funny!


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oooh, I thought they were papier mache!! Can't believe they're real, would make a cool room, I can see them as a plant, like Ghoul Friday's Peek-a-Boo plant, but obviously with teeth not eyes. Or maybe some of each on one plant.....

Ana


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha did you find that on OhGizmo?

If not then it's just a coincidence so ignore me.


----------

